# Mexican plates and coming back



## Raypinciotti (Jan 20, 2016)

Hey everybody, I searched everywhere for this answer. I understand the process to go into the US with Mexican plates. But what about coming back? Any experiences? 

My car has Mexican plates and I'm going back to the US for a 2 month visit, my question about coming back to MX is mainly because I would like to know what kinda hassle I will get into. 

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

None at all; no hassle, no fee, no permit. Just show your immigration document and/or passport, if asked at the border or a checkpoint. Of course, you could be subject to an inspection, like everyone else, regardless of your vehicle's origin or plates.
Crossing the border with Mexican plates is much easier than with any other plates.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> None at all; no hassle, no fee, no permit. Just show your immigration document and/or passport, if asked at the border or a checkpoint. Of course, you could be subject to an inspection, like everyone else, regardless of your vehicle's origin or plates.
> Crossing the border with Mexican plates is much easier than with any other plates.


Concur with this. We crossed last week at Laredo, with Querétaro plates, and hardly slowed down. We got a green light at bridge #2, which starts a trip off on a good note. We are always legal with nothing to declare, but a red light means you need to stop and convince the border agent that you are legal. The checkpoint at the ~20 kilometer mark is beginning to show a little life again. It has been mostly dormant for many months now, but this trip we were in a line of a half dozen or so vehicles waiting to have documentation checked. The agent directing traffic noticed our plates, moved a couple of cones to create an opening that bypassed the gate, and sent us on our way south.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Raypinciotti said:


> Hey everybody, I searched everywhere for this answer. I understand the process to go into the US with Mexican plates. But what about coming back? Any experiences?
> 
> My car has Mexican plates and I'm going back to the US for a 2 month visit, my question about coming back to MX is mainly because I would like to know what kinda hassle I will get into.
> 
> Thanks.


I started driving a Jalisco plated pick-up three years ago. 20 years old but not beat up. Never had a problem coming or going, or at the migra checkpoints inside the US. Just once crossing into the US near Yuma. Guy waved me off to secondary, no explanation, and it turned out he was looking for a current registration tag. His buddies in secondary were confused that he apparently was unaware that Mexican vehicles have a registration sticker _on the windshield_. Must have been very new to the job.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

perropedorro said:


> I started driving a Jalisco plated pick-up three years ago. 20 years old but not beat up. Never had a problem coming or going, or at the migra checkpoints inside the US. Just once crossing into the US near Yuma. Guy waved me off to secondary, no explanation, and it turned out he was looking for a current registration tag. His buddies in secondary were confused that he apparently was unaware that Mexican vehicles have a registration sticker _on the windshield_. Must have been very new to the job.


I had a similar experience crossing with a Jalisco plated motorcycle. Usually, I never have a problem coming or going. But one time, going into the US, the agent asked me about my plate. It turned out he thought it was a US plate and couldn't figure out what state it was from. Once he realized it was Mexican, he let me go.


----------

